# tyre dressing wanted that doesnt 'skit' up paintwork



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Have a white car and the tyre dressing i currently use is megs, however i tend to find it gets itself onto the inside of my arches (which are also white) even if i go over it with a cloth and apply very little.Is there a product which wont skit onto my paintwork? thanks


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

You need to let the product dry before driveing your car, apply thinly, leave for an hour or so then wipe any excess off. You can apply another coat in the same manner after removeing the excess but you need to let it dry before driveing the car or it will end up the side of the car.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

I have tried this but even then it still 'skits' its only a small amount but is very annoying


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

I use Autoglym tyre dressing and I havn't noticed any problem with it skitting up onto the paint. As said by LJ, the main thing is to ensure it's dry.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I agree with Little john but have you had a look at Zaino Z-16? Awesome tyre dressing and dry's well so no sling! (Lovely satin finish too)

:thumb:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> I agree with Little john but have you had a look at Zaino Z-16? Awesome tyre dressing and dry's well so no sling! (Lovely satin finish too)
> 
> :thumb:


Not tried this one.on most cars you probably wouldnt noitice it as is such a small amound however because my inner arches are white it stands out like a sore thumb


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Not tried this one.on most cars you probably wouldnt noitice it as is such a small amound however because my inner arches are white it stands out like a sore thumb


White arches............:doublesho A detailers nightmare!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the offending car


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

little john said:


> You need to let the product dry before driveing your car, apply thinly, leave for an hour or so then wipe any excess off. You can apply another coat in the same manner after removeing the excess but you need to let it dry before driveing the car or it will end up the side of the car.


That is the only way to too stop it, i too have a white car :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I love your car! Series 1 by far the best!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> I love your car! Series 1 by far the best!


Thanks mate very kind comment:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

what tyre dressing are you using and how are you applying it?

Best way is a nice thin coat with a sponge. Allow to sit on the tyre for 10-15 mins then go around the tyres again but with a dry sponge and wipe away any excess.

Failing that Autosmart do a dressing called Kril. Its resin based so drys completely and will not wash off. If your near the North West i will happily give you some.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> I agree with Little john but have you had a look at Zaino Z-16? Awesome tyre dressing and dry's well so no sling! (Lovely satin finish too)
> 
> :thumb:


This is what I'd use, cant go wrong.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> what tyre dressing are you using and how are you applying it?
> 
> Best way is a nice thin coat with a sponge. Allow to sit on the tyre for 10-15 mins then go around the tyres again but with a dry sponge and wipe away any excess.
> 
> Failing that Autosmart do a dressing called Kril. Its resin based so drys completely and will not wash off. If your near the North West i will happily give you some.


I use the megs one at the moment, apply it very thinly with a cloth and leave it to dry and go back over it.Still skits tho.Im in essex so a bit far from you.Very nice of you to offer tho.What sort of finish does the autosmart one give?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> I use the megs one at the moment, apply it very thinly with a cloth and leave it to dry and go back over it.Still skits tho.Im in essex so a bit far from you.Very nice of you to offer tho.What sort of finish does the autosmart one give?


Autosmart Kril gives whatever finish you like. More coats increase the gloss. One coat gives a very slight sheen,2 coats gives more sheen etc. etc. Once youve dressed the tyres it wont come off for months even with the pressure washer,the only thing that removes it is a solvent degreaser or scrubbing the kerb with the tyre. As i said it completely drys to the touch so cannot fling off. Pity your down Essex but im sure one of the guys near you will have some knocking around :thumb:


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

Just been to a detail-day and this guy uses Chemical Guy's GEL Extended Life.
I've aplied it and drove home and no splatter ... looks great !!!


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

z16 mate-believe me-two coats of that(or as many as you care to apply) and its quite simply the best tyre dressing and extremely economical actually making it quite a cheap alternative


----------



## Shetlander (May 12, 2009)

What kind of look are you after? A new tyre look or shiny?
I use rubber dub from Bromoco and love it. Apply 2 coats and buff with a shoe brush for a sheen look. after each wash just give them a scrub and come up trumps.
Really helpful guys with great customer service also.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Interesting to learn about AS Kril - a couple of local members talk about Trim Wizard.
Might have to look into the Kril one.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

We have looked at most of the above and all that we tested came off on your hand and offered no protection or neutrition to the tyres unlike Rubber Dub which s also completly dry http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121783&highlight=bromoco


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought some trim ultra the other week and tried it on tyres and it doesnt seem to go on very well so don't bother with that one. I have heard of krill but never knew a use for it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

little john said:


> I bought some trim ultra the other week and tried it on tyres and it doesnt seem to go on very well so don't bother with that one. I have heard of krill but never knew a use for it.


Trim Ultra is for plastics only so not to be used on rubber or tyres :thumb:

Uses for Kril are a virtually permanent solution for dressing engines,under arches and tyres.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

bromoco said:


> We have looked at most of the above and all that we tested came off on your hand and offered no protection or neutrition to the tyres unlike Rubber Dub which s also completly dry http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121783&highlight=bromoco


Didnt test Kril then?  100% will not come off on your hands.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Rubber Dub lasts for months.....not just a couple of weeks or washes
http://bromoco.co.uk/rubberdub.aspx


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

The halfrauds option is TW extreme nano tyre gel. I use it because I didn't know any better when I bought it ages ago, but it does a good job, lasts well and there's no sling at all.


----------



## Shetlander (May 12, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Didnt test Kril then?  100% will not come off on your hands.


I can vouch 100% does not come off on your hands. Had it on my tyres for a few weeks now and still look like new. After each wash & rinse I give them a buff with an old shoe brush to bring back the shine.


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

I have a white skyline and have the same problem.
I use autoglym (black square) tyr dressing then a mothercare terry towel to pat dry, or if i have a few hours Meguairs Endurance smells like black currant.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I use this still.









Never had any problem at all with it going up the side of the car. I have had mine for ages though, so i am not sure if you can still get it.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> I use this still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the stuff I was talking about too.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use Duragloss #253 Tire and Rubber Dressing. Got a sample of it from Alan ages ago and really loved it, gave a nice satin finish, was dead easy to apply, just spray on and wipe in, doesn't cause any problems with alloys, doesn't sling and lasts pretty well. Used to use Megs Endurance but now got a nearly full bottle I'll be trying to shift soon, wouldn't go back. Got it from Matt at I4Detailing.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Duragloss_253_Tire_and_Rubber_Dressing_1.html


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I use that of a name which shall not be mentioned 

Zym*l tyre dressing is brilliant, leaves the tyres looking new and natural, not over glossy and best of all no oil slicks on the side of your car even after rain.

Its not cheap but I think it is worth it:thumb:

Oh yeah... and you have a stunning car there... I love my Fords but that is gorgeous!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> I use the megs one at the moment, apply it very thinly with a cloth and leave it to dry and go back over it.Still skits tho.Im in essex so a bit far from you.Very nice of you to offer tho.What sort of finish does the autosmart one give?


Whereabouts in Essex are you?


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Ive used the Megs high gloss stuff for ages and never experienced any arch splatter. I apply it using a foam app, leave for 30mins then coat again, leave for 30mins then gently wipe over it with some normal paper towels. Doesn't seem to effect the finish and touch wood has worked ok for me so far, suppose its not ideal if you need to apply it then drive away quickly!

Rob


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I also use Megs gell and think it's very good. I apply it with a brush and leave it on for 10-30min and then buff with a terry cloth towel. You get a nice matt finish that last a pretty long while and never had any splatter...


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Swissvax Pneu.

Low gloss, easy to apply, no splatter.

Job done.


----------



## lisavts (May 24, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> I use this still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lisavts (May 24, 2009)

Can you use it on trim too? Anyone tried?


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Thanks mate very kind comment:thumb:


Ditto to the praise bud, looks gorge.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

I need a tyre dressing that is pretty shinny just like show room cars and lasts for a while...and cheap if possible....whats best and any links to where I cna buy it?

Cheers


----------



## JONJO (Jul 13, 2009)

i find megs gel works well


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Autosmart Kril gives whatever finish you like. More coats increase the gloss. One coat gives a very slight sheen,2 coats gives more sheen etc. etc. Once youve dressed the tyres it wont come off for months even with the pressure washer,the only thing that removes it is a solvent degreaser or scrubbing the kerb with the tyre. As i said it completely drys to the touch so cannot fling off. Pity your down Essex but im sure one of the guys near you will have some knocking around :thumb:


Where can I purchase Kril?
It sounds like the product I'm after, as long as it's pretty glossy.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Duragloss 321 NSD (Non Silicone Dressing) is really good. Its been on my car for 2 weeks so far and didn't skit and it still looks as good as it did the first day. 

I don't recommend the duragloss foam though, it was fussy and didn't really look that great. Still testing durability


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

bromoco said:


> Rubber Dub lasts for months.....not just a couple of weeks or washes
> http://bromoco.co.uk/rubberdub.aspx


not exactly unbiased then... :lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use megs. Apply it with 1-1/2" paint brush, just squirt some onto brush and apply working into all grooves on sidewall Wipe off surplus with a drier brush, Perfect! Leave for an hour or so prior to driving . Great looking tyres and no splatter at all.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MK2VTR8VALVE said:


> Where can I purchase Kril?
> It sounds like the product I'm after, as long as it's pretty glossy.


Sorry only just seen your post.

You can get Kril from your local Autosmart franchisee. If you go in the Autosmart section and PM Sue J with your postcode she will give you the details of your distributer.

Yes it is quite glossy if you do multiple coats but not quite as wet looking as a silicone oil type product. Its not a 5 minute job to apply and takes time to do it properly but the result is a shiny tyre that is completely dry to the touch so obviously wont fling off and it wont wash off unless you remove it with a solvent type product.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

i find ag bumper care on clean, scrubbed tyres works weel if you brush it on. quite high gloss, but lasts well and doesn't go everywhere.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Swissvax Penu  not the glossy i dont want plastic tyres lol...fits very nicely with BOS...


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Sorry only just seen your post.
> 
> You can get Kril from your local Autosmart franchisee. If you go in the Autosmart section and PM Sue J with your postcode she will give you the details of your distributer.
> 
> Yes it is quite glossy if you do multiple coats but not quite as wet looking as a silicone oil type product. Its not a 5 minute job to apply and takes time to do it properly but the result is a shiny tyre that is completely dry to the touch so obviously wont fling off and it wont wash off unless you remove it with a solvent type product.


Would this be the same product?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-KRI...s_SM?hash=item5631478c9a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MK2VTR8VALVE said:


> Would this be the same product?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-KRI...s_SM?hash=item5631478c9a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Well it is but in aerosol form so no good for applying to tyres. Also the product is advertised wrong as its not an Engine Laquer as such. Its a resin based dressing not a laquer. It can be used on engines though to dress them. I think the seller may be thinking back about 6 years to the old Kril which was like a proper engine laquer and could not be used on tyres.

You need the 5 LT version of it if your wanting it for tyres.


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

Yeah thats what threw me...the fact that it was advertised as engine laquer.
The price of the 5lt jar is putting me off though. Surely the aerosol could be used on tyres with help of an applicator rather than spraying direct on the tyre?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MK2VTR8VALVE said:


> Yeah thats what threw me...the fact that it was advertised as engine laquer.
> The price of the 5lt jar is putting me off though. Surely the aerosol could be used on tyres with help of an applicator rather than spraying direct on the tyre?


You could try to spray onto a sponge then apply i suppose. Not sure how it would turn out to be honest. Worth a try and if it doesnt work then theres no reason you cant use the aerosol under the arches or in the engine bay. Its good for sealing the HT leads up from moisture as well.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned AS highstyle. Slightly less blingy than Megs endurance, same durability, easier to apply, and no sling. Use it on trim too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

as mentioned krill wont sling off and leaves a much better finish than highstyle ,next best for durability and nice finish is trim wizzard IMO


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Try the Gloss-It Tyre stuff from Polished Bliss on here, very nice black lustre to tyre and dries in completely, check out some of their posts in Studio by Clark.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Turtle wax extreme tyre Gel does not sling off and run all over the alloys when it rains. durability could be better though however its cheap when bought in a Halford 3 for 2.


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Probably sick of getting product recommendations, but Werkstat Satin Prot is the only one I've found that has ZERO sling. Z16 is good, but not perfect.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned AS highstyle. Slightly less blingy than Megs endurance, same durability, easier to apply, and no sling. Use it on trim too.


what i was thinking,i use highstyle all the time and love its look,find it lasts well to.


----------

